# New aquarium Island style (60L)



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi!

I've started a new planted aquarium. Here you can see the picture:

Island style

I hope you like it!


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi simwiz, i really like where you are going with this. I think it is cool how you have a little mound in between the wood. One thing that does stand out to me is the bright rock on the left; it seems a little out of place, but i guess that's just personal preference. I look forward to seeing it flooded, keep us updated


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

You are right with the rock - it didn't look so white when I started with the hardscape 

I might be covering it completely with moss at some point, like a moss mountain.

The tank has been flooded and it looks great! I'll try to get some updated pics soon.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Updating with a picture from today:


----------



## ilikeendlers (May 28, 2011)

Nice looking tank there!
I'm curious to see where your creativity will lead you in this.
Keep up the nice tank!


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Update from the Queen's birthday:


----------



## ICgalaxy (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice tank


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Update. Main change, covering the rock with moss. It still needs to grow and get a better shape.










Details:


----------



## Tidus (Jul 25, 2010)

wow, nice growth


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Picture from today after a water change.


----------

